# If you are a new rider heres some advice; snowboarding advice to a new snowboarder



## Wesley Tucker (Jun 16, 2016)

- Look where you want to go.

- Transferring your weight is important. 

- When you do your first turns on the hill, overemphasize the push on your heels and toes + body rotation.

- Practice in your yard / living room.
Even if you’re not on the mountain, you can practice the last two points and begin to get those weight shifts into your muscle memory simply by practicing out in the yard or in the living room. If you’ve got boots and a board, don’t leave them in the closet — strap in and practice! 

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE ASK


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok I have a question: have you seen this section?


----------

